# Off to Vancouver!



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Guys & gals, I'm leaving tomorrow AM for Vancouver Island to give a 4-day Transition seminar next week. I'll very likely not be on the board until next Friday or Saturday. See you then!

EvanG


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Evan, Have a safe trip.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Have fun up there!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a safe trip and a great seminar


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How can I miss? They have lots of Goldens up there!!!

EvanG


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

It's good to be home, but it was a great week! Labs, Goldens, Chesapeakes, Boykens, Tollers...they had quite a variety. Nice folks!

EvanG


----------

